
The GOP’s hidden 46% tax bracket - mbgaxyz
https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/11/02/the-gops-hidden-46-tax-bracket-000570
======
brianolson
Misleading title. The marginal tax rate would be 46%, but the net tax rate you
pay on all your income would still be less than the 39.6% marginal rate. The
article explains that it's equivalent to setting the marginal tax rate for a
different chunk of your income up to 39.6%.

